# Good sites for DIY?



## bruklyndodga (May 21, 2012)

I'm new to DIY & thought I was going to go with something simple like the Dayton BR-1 or the overnight sensation but my progress has slowed mainly due to the company closing up shop unexpectedly & moving to Canada. But I'm still determined to see this through & was mainly wondering what were some other good DIY sites for info,supplies,speakers,etc besides PE they seem to me to be one if not the main one but was wondering what my other options are, thanks again


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I encourage you to finish your project, you will love the results!

Creative Sound Solutions, and Madisound, and Meniscus are big others besides PE. Then there's also MCM, although the majority of what they stock seems like junk at best.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Other places for info: diyaudio, avsforum, audiokarma.


----------



## bwaslo (Sep 25, 2011)

diysoundgroup too


----------

